# Back of the Neck in a Miami



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's really preference, your friend is referring to the crest, which I blend all the way down into the shoulders. Here's a series of pics I made of Vienna last year per request of another member, did some digging to find it again. You don't need a crest, especially if your dog doesn't have full poodle hair, it just helps lengthen the neck.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b203/fluffychic/Dogs/DSC06507.jpg
Edit: the pic is pretty long, so I'm just posting the link to it


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well blending looks good on her! Thanks for the photos.

Here's a couple of what I did to Jewel, please let me know what you think. If you have any ideas of what might look better etc.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think you need to blend, it looks like she's wearing a little doggy wig and I think it's unique and cute lol


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I would blend from where the head hair flips out, down to take out the neck hair bump. Just tidy up what you've already done.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Since she has more shih tzu like hair, I would personally clip all the way up to the occiput, you know that bump on the back of their head? Just clip to directly below that, then blend. I don't think she has the hair for a crest, it would just be all floppy!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry I asked for suggestions and now I'm not understanding.

Tortoise - are you suggesting I cut her long hair where it starts to flip out? And basically use that 1/4" of space for blending?

mom24doggies - are you suggesting I just keep the hair on the top of her head that I'm pulling up into a band everyday? And blend the area that's currently covered by long hair on the back of her neck?

I guess I'm letting it go long because I wanted to use Jewel's hair to practise banding like in fluffyspoos' video in "topknots and toothbrushing".


----------



## littlebluetrike (Dec 19, 2011)

Its hard to do certain cuts with different hair types. But I believe you pulled it off well with this hair type.


----------

